# Decap/Prostrap question



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I had my Decap/Prostrap injection on Friday, started to bleed today, clinic said to expect AF around 17th August, I have IM clinic and they have asked me am I sure that it is AF or just bleeding?

I thought that I should bleed after my Decap? 

I have also been on the Pill, took last one on Thursday night, as per the clinic's instructions.

Sorry, rather confused and worried in case something is not right and it messes up my treatment.

Thanks for any advice!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Ms Minerva  
Just wanted to say that when I was doing my donor cycle and was taking the pill I bleed for about 6 weeks in total when it was time for me to have the injection I did not know if my period had arrived or it was still bleeding from taking the pill??
What I did was when I was suppose to have started my period two days after the injection I went for my blood test to check the level.
It came back ok, it was not until I began Prognova that I stopped bleeding.
I don't think you will muck up your treatment, I believe it is quite common to bleed inbetween the pill and the injection.
Where are you cycling?
Good luck

Jet


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Jules - I had my period about4 - 5  days after my prostrap injection ... sounds normal to me? (especially since you have finished with bcp's as well?)  Perhaps ask clinic to check your dates (Maybe they meant 7th and not 17th!!!) as it sounds in line with what happened to me on the last two donor cycles, stop pill, have decap ... bleed!  I would definately ask them to check.....

hope evrything works out ... when do you go for your oestredial levels?  (sp)


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Jet and Safarigirl - thanks for your replies!

Well, from what I have read, I thought that it was normal too! I have IM the clinic, but I may give them a telephone call tomorrow, just to check that they do mean me to scan on 17th.

It is very light (sorry, TMI!) but then my normal AF's are very light, but this is lighter...

Jules
xxx
PS I am at IVI Alicante[br]: 7/08/06, 15:59Safarigirl - my E2 levels won't be taken until 29th August, after I have started the Progynova. Maybe it is the Decap, but my brain seems to be turning to mush at the moment!

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Jules - it sounds about right to have your scan on the 17th -  i will check my details which are at home, but we sound about the same... 

my af was light as well, and ruth(ceram) told me this often happens with bcp..... i also have light af's and my last one was a joke!  But i had my blood levels tested and everything was okay ....  so i am sure you will be as well,,,,  (I guess ceram just do the blood test levels at a different point ......)

my brain feels a little mushy too!!!!!!


----------

